# Canadian soldier killed, 11 injured in Afghanistan



## observor 69 (17 Sep 2009)

Canadian soldier killed, 11 injured in Afghanistan
Last Updated: Thursday, September 17, 2009 | 4:58 PM ET  
﻿ 
﻿A 23-year-old Canadian soldier was killed Thursday in Afghanistan by an improvised explosive device.

The blast injured eleven other soldiers.

The dead soldier was identified as Pte. Jonathan Couturier of the 2nd Battalion, Royal 22e Regiment, based in Valcartier, Que.

Couturier is the 131st Canadian solider to die in Afghanistan since 2002. He is also the fourth soldier killed in September.

More to come

http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2009/09/17/afghanistan-soldier-killed.html


----------



## observor 69 (17 Sep 2009)

Words fail me.

RIP Pte. Jonathan Couturier


----------



## Edward Campbell (17 Sep 2009)

Here, reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions (§29) of the Copyright Act from today’s _Globe and Mail_ is more sad news:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/world/roadside-bomb-kills-canadian-soldier-near-kandahar/article1291790/


> Roadside bomb kills Canadian soldier near Kandahar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RIP


----------



## mariomike (17 Sep 2009)

They're all so young. God Bless. His family and wounded comrades are in our prayers.


----------



## gun runner (17 Sep 2009)

RIP Private, to the wounded, get well soonest and get back into the fight! To the Regiment, the family, and his friends, my sincerest condolences on your loss. Ubique


----------



## Steve_D (17 Sep 2009)

RIP soldier.  Condolenses to his family.


----------



## Vets Dottir (17 Sep 2009)

Rest In Peace private Couturier cdn:

My condolences go out to the family and friends  :yellow:


----------



## Fatalize (17 Sep 2009)

RIP Private Couturier


----------



## missing1 (17 Sep 2009)

Rest In Peace my brother. God Bless


----------



## gunshy (17 Sep 2009)

RIP Private Couturier  :yellow: 
Condolences to his family as well as his brothers and sisters in Afghanistan.


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Sep 2009)

Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of the fallen, and here's hoping for a quick, full recovery for the injured.   

*One Canadian Soldier Killed and 11 Injured in an Explosive Device Strike*

"One Canadian soldier was killed when an improvised explosive device detonated in the vicinity of his vehicle while on patrol in Panjwai District. The incident occurred approximately 25 kilometres South-West of Kandahar City at around 10:15 a.m., Kandahar time, on 17th September, 2009.

Killed in action was Private Jonathan Couturier from the 2nd Battalion, Royal 22e Regiment, based in Valcartier, Quebec. He was serving as a member of the 2nd Battalion, Royal 22e Regiment Battle Group.

Eleven other soldiers on foot patrol in the vicinity of the explosion were also injured. The injured soldiers were evacuated by helicopter to the Multi-National Medical Facility at the Kandahar Airfield and are in good condition. The identities of the injured soldiers will not be released.

Our thoughts and condolences go to the family and friends of our fallen comrade.

Members of Task Force Afghanistan work with Afghan security forces for the greater good of Afghanistan. We remain focused and determined to bringing peace, stability and good governance despite the challenge imposed on us by the insurgents. We remain committed to Afghanistan ...."


----------



## vonGarvin (17 Sep 2009)

RIP soldier.


Get well to the wounded!

To those all left behind, I offer you my condolences.  Yours is the good fight!


----------



## R933ex (17 Sep 2009)

R.I.P sdt. to those injured get well soon and my families thoughts are with you tonight


----------



## 1feral1 (17 Sep 2009)

Again more sad news.

OWDU


----------



## erik.hillis (17 Sep 2009)

RIP Pte. Couturier.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQSfOI31lt8


----------



## Neolithium (17 Sep 2009)

R.I.P


----------



## Raye (18 Sep 2009)

RIP Private.  My prayers and thoughts to your family.



Raye


----------



## manhole (18 Sep 2009)

condolences to the family and friends........RIP


----------



## steph_3007 (18 Sep 2009)

RIP Pte Couturier.  
Condolences to friends and family.
Speedy recovery to the wonded.


----------



## BlueJingo (18 Sep 2009)

This is very ugly news so close to the last soldier that was killed. 

I hope that Pte Couturier RIP and I wish the other soldiers a speedy recovery. I can't imagine what pain his friends and family are going through, All i can do is send my condolences.

 :yellow:


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Sep 2009)

RIP Soldier   Anyone in R22eR who sees this please pass my condlences on to the family.
May the wounded recover quickly.


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Sep 2009)

I was standing escort duty at Role 3 when they came in.  Bad bad day.  Speedy and full recovery to the wounded.  To Pte Courtier's family and comrades my deepest condolences, may you find peace.

Just back from Pte Courtier's viewing and Ramp.  He is on his way home now.  Four in two weeks, too too many good men gone.  Please let this be the last one.


----------



## wildman0101 (18 Sep 2009)

rest in peace pte courtier  
speedy recovery to the wounded 
condolences to family.. comrades and friends  
a sad say indeed  :yellow:
with deepest regards...

                      scoty b


----------



## fire_guy686 (18 Sep 2009)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## Yrys (19 Sep 2009)

Condoleances to friends, family, loved and loving ones  :yellow: 





For those interested, his mother (as others members of family)
is a member of both facebook group for the memory of Jonathan
Couturier  (francophones pages):


En mémoire de Jonathan Couturier

R.I.P Jonathan Couturier


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Sep 2009)

Media Advisory
Our Fallen Comrade Returns Home
LFCA MA 09-17 - September 19, 2009

OTTAWA – Our fallen comrade, Private Jonathan Couturier from the 2nd Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment, based in Valcartier, Quebec, returns home to Canada tomorrow. 

Where:  8 Wing, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.

When:   Sunday, September 20, 2009 at 2:00 p.m. 

What:    At the request of the families, media will be permitted on the tarmac.

Present to pay their respects will be Her Excellency The Governor General of Canada, The Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Minister of National Defence, The Honourable Peter MacKay, Chief of the Defence Staff, General Walt Natynczyk and other dignitaries.

Pte. Couturier was killed when an improvised explosive device detonated in the vicinity of his vehicle while on patrol in Panjwai District. The incident occurred approximately 25 kilometres South-West of Kandahar City at around 10:15 a.m., Kandahar time, on 17th September, 2009. 

Private Couturier was serving as a member of the 2nd Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment Battle Group.

Eleven other soldiers on foot patrol in the vicinity of the explosion were also injured.

-30-

For more information: 

Captain Mark Peebles 8 Wing/CFB Trenton Public Affairs Officer
Tel: (613) 392-2811, ext. 2041 
E-mail: peebles.m@forces.gc.ca 

For general queries, please contact the Media Liaison Office at 1-866-377-0811 or 613-996-2353. For flight information, please contact the Air Passenger Terminal at 1-800-487-1186.


----------

